# Blue broken litter, some astrex



## chatsworth (Mar 19, 2010)

I had a friend that needed to stop breeding mice, earlier she has bought a lot from me so I helped her out, there was this very cute litter of blue babies


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ah they're lovely, particularly like the one near the centre with the dark body and the nearly entirely pale head- very pretty  
Some gorgeous babies!


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

More blues!  I love the one MissPorter mentioned, and the one to the right of that one!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They are the sweetest youngsters!  I love blue marked. It's a lovely colour combination.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Blue is one of my favorite three colors! They're adorable!


----------

